# Happy St.Davids Day.



## Furryanimal (Mar 1, 2020)

March 1st


March 1st marks a special day in the Welsh calendar; St Davids Day.

St Davids Day is a national celebration in Wales that marks the life of Wales' patron saint, David.

Dewi Sant was born in Caerfai in West Wales between 462 and 515 AD. St David's best known miracle is said to have taken place in the village of Llanddewi Brefi when David is believed to have risen the ground under his feet for people to see him when delivering a sermon.

There's nothing better than celebrating St Davids Day than with rugby.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 1, 2020)

And Happy St. David's Day to you as well


----------



## Laurie (Mar 1, 2020)

Thank you.

Morddwyd


----------



## Gaer (Mar 1, 2020)

Thank you for posting this!  Happy St. David's Day to you as well!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 1, 2020)

That's very interesting. Happy St. David's Day.


----------

